

Former Windows Phone 7 GM on why it's failing - consumers can be easily fooled - steve8918
http://blogs.computerworld.com/19489/former_windows_phone_7_general_manager_explains_why_the_platform_is_failing_consumers_can_be_easily_fooled

======
GFischer
What phones? Maybe there are some in the US and Europe, but they could have
tried to go for the rest of the world.

There are exactly zero Windows phones available for my carrier, I could choose
between Android (affordable) and iPhone (expensive), or other stuff like
Samsung's Bada phones or Nokia's dying Symbian phones.

I would have considered a Windows phone had it been an option, but I probably
wouldn't have bought it unless it had superior hardware or performance,
because Android has such a large ecosystem (I bought a Galaxy Ace for
Christmas).

Edit: the article basically answers itself: "Microsoft also needs to get a
wider range of phones into the market, and do a better job of educating people
about the platform's appeal. "

------
voidr
This article is ridiculous because it just states that WP7 is superior to
Android without explaining why. So far their metro UI has yet to prove itself,
people want apps, if I wanted their metro UI so badly there is probably
already an Android app for that too.

Microsoft spent a lot on commercials, I have seen a lot more WP commercials
than Android ads, Microsoft got Nokia as their partner, Nokia in turn has a
lot of partners of it's own, still their product failed, because it's inferior
to the consumers, hardware manufacturers and carriers.

~~~
michaelcampbell
> if I wanted their metro UI so badly there is probably already an Android app
> for that too.

Indeed. <https://market.android.com/search?q=metro+ui>

